# 4 Ft Tank



## Valletta pir (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi and thanks for ecepting me to the forum.
I have a 240 ltr tank 120cm X 40cm X 50th H. How many piranhas should I keep? And can I keep other fish please


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

60 gall tank to us ,, well 3 reds or single serra... Id go with Serra tho , as for other fish , that size of tank any of these will attack other fish.


----------

